# Community living?



## ShirleyMaclaine (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi everyone.

I want to move back to Spain. This time I would preferably live closer to Malaga City but far enough to live on the edge (country side). Share a house with maybe 3 other people? Depending on the dynamics of the group, it could be either smaller or larger. Sort of a little community. We would grow our own garden and make lots of savings on food plus it would be much healthier.

Before i go more into details, I would like to know if anyone in here have a similar "dream" -let us join forces;-)


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Were you once a famous film star?


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

To rent or to buy?
Nice idea but too soon for me.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

You could try facebook or Spanish equivalent of Gumtree and advertise like students and house sharers do in UK. Good luck. Let us know how it goes


----------



## ShirleyMaclaine (Dec 18, 2017)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Were you once a famous film star?



How could you tell??:bounce:eace::bounce:


----------



## ShirleyMaclaine (Dec 18, 2017)

Poloss said:


> To rent or to buy?
> Nice idea but too soon for me.


It will happen in about 6 months time -Is that still too soon for you?


----------



## ShirleyMaclaine (Dec 18, 2017)

cermignano said:


> You could try facebook or Spanish equivalent of Gumtree and advertise like students and house sharers do in UK. Good luck. Let us know how it goes


Thank you for the advice:rockon: I will look into facebook. I dont know Gumtree? Is it in english still?


----------



## ShirleyMaclaine (Dec 18, 2017)

it is going to be a rental.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

'Community living' can be either heaven or hell.


----------



## ShirleyMaclaine (Dec 18, 2017)

mrypg9 said:


> 'Community living' can be either heaven or hell.


You know what? You are right! I think if you are naturally drawn to something like that, you are also very open-minded and want harmony rather than arguments.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ShirleyMaclaine said:


> You know
> what? You are right! I think if you are naturally drawn to something like that, you are also very open-minded and want harmony rather than arguments.


I'm afraid my admittedly limited experience of collectives has shown the opposite. All the ones I have known have dissolved after bitter conflict.
Mind you, I've never actually taken part in one but have only second-hand knowledge. I'm sure some succeed.

My only experience of group living was my first year at uni. We were all so glad to be away from parental control and so intent on making the most of our freedom .....


----------



## Lo2016 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Age group*


Hi my sentiments entirely if you want harmony you will strive for it! What age group are you thinking of sharing your good times with please?


----------



## Missy Drissy (Jun 19, 2010)

Have been considering similar for next year! Prob more coastal though?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

In my travels I have come across a group that is considering setting up their own sheltered / community living. 
This group could be of interest for those that like the idea of community living; if you’re interested then simply use this link https://unavidabuenasite.wordpress.com/ . The site is in multiple languages so please scroll down to find the language you prefer. 

I have no connection with this group; I reported it to friends 

Davexf


----------



## tfirth (Jun 5, 2014)

I am interested.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

ShirleyMaclaine said:


> You know what? You are right! I think if you are naturally drawn to something like that, you are also very open-minded and want harmony rather than arguments.


Shirley, remember you were a warrior in another life so you might be difficult to live with and/or expect soldierly discipline. Have you ever lived as a group? Do you have an age you would prefer to live with.
I never adapted to the roommate thing


----------



## ShirleyMaclaine (Dec 18, 2017)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm afraid my admittedly limited experience of collectives has shown the opposite. All the ones I have known have dissolved after bitter conflict.
> Mind you, I've never actually taken part in one but have only second-hand knowledge. I'm sure some succeed.
> 
> My only experience of group living was my first year at uni. We were all so glad to be away from parental control and so intent on making the most of our freedom .....


I see. In my experience it is all about what intention you bring forth. If your only intent is to be free from worries and "control" I think you might run into trouble -life has a way of doing that when we want to "run" from troubles rather than face them.:yo:


----------



## ShirleyMaclaine (Dec 18, 2017)

Lo2016 said:


> Hi my sentiments entirely if you want harmony you will strive for it! What age group are you thinking of sharing your good times with please?


Exactly!
Well... I am a firm believer that age does not define you. What is more of interest is where you have your values. What your intent is and what you can contribute with, within the group.:humble:


----------



## ShirleyMaclaine (Dec 18, 2017)

tfirth said:


> I am interested.


:dance::yo:

What do you seek in community living?


----------



## ShirleyMaclaine (Dec 18, 2017)

Ifn said:


> Shirley, remember you were a warrior in another life so you might be difficult to live with and/or expect soldierly discipline. Have you ever lived as a group? Do you have an age you would prefer to live with.
> I never adapted to the roommate thing


Ha ha... A warrior? I could easily have been:biggrin1:
I have lived with a group for a short while.
Age is not that important to me -value and intent much more.
If people are ONLY seeking to cut down on expense, this will not be a match. People would need to have a genuine interest in living WITH others.:hippie:


----------



## ShirleyMaclaine (Dec 18, 2017)

Missy Drissy said:


> Have been considering similar for next year! Prob more coastal though?


Where about?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I¡d like to live in a community when I'm older, sharing skills and resources with like-minded people. Age and nationality wouldn't be important, in fact the more varied, the better. The only condition would be my having own private living space and kitchen.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> I¡d like to live in a community when I'm older, sharing skills and resources with like-minded people. Age and nationality wouldn't be important, in fact the more varied, the better. The only condition would be my having own private living space and kitchen.


The only group I could ever live with....provided we each had our own home, would be my siblings. We can fight but still get along.


----------



## Missy Drissy (Jun 19, 2010)

ShirleyMaclaine said:


> Where about?


Prob southern Spain which I know reasonably well...


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

ShirleyMaclaine said:


> It will happen in about 6 months time -Is that still too soon for you?


We'll be stuck in France for another two years - reasonable estimation.

I enjoyed reading your books ; was that all true about aliens and UFOs in Chile ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ifn said:


> The only group I could ever live with....provided we each had our own home, would be my siblings. We can fight but still get along.


Interesting. I'm not sure I'd want to live with mine, though they are lovely people. Families expect you to behave in a certain way, even when you stopped behaving that way years ago. It's almost impossible to shake off the inherited baggage. Whereas with people whom you haven't known for long, you can be the person you have striven to become - hopefully a wiser and more tolerant person than the argumentative teenager or self-centred twenty-something.


----------



## ShirleyMaclaine (Dec 18, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> Interesting. I'm not sure I'd want to live with mine, though they are lovely people. Families expect you to behave in a certain way, even when you stopped behaving that way years ago. It's almost impossible to shake off the inherited baggage. Whereas with people whom you haven't known for long, you can be the person you have striven to become - hopefully a wiser and more tolerant person than the argumentative teenager or self-centred twenty-something.


I so second that:thumb:
Hardwired patterns can be difficult to shake if not both parties are committed to put in the effort for mutual understanding. 
New people, new starts.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ShirleyMaclaine said:


> I see. In my experience it is all about what intention you bring forth. If your only intent is to be free from worries and "control" I think you might run into trouble -life has a way of doing that when we want to "run" from troubles rather than face them.:yo:


The road to hell is paved with good intentions, as my Gran used to say..
Well-balanced, unselfish individuals find a way to live a life they find 'good' according to their own terms, whether collectively, in a family unit or alone..
For most people, the preferred form of communal living is the family unit. At the other extreme, some prefer solitude.
If you take your ego with you, any form of 'collective' living will end in acrimony.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I¡d like to live in a community when I'm older, sharing skills and resources with like-minded people. Age and nationality wouldn't be important, in fact the more varied, the better. The only condition would be my having own private living space and kitchen.


We do that now, though, living in our house, spending our time with all the people we like and who share our interests. We share 'skills and resources', it's what friends do, they help each other. I'm sure that's how you live now in your community, in fact, how most of us live unless we're hermits.
I call it normal life, for me.

The most important thing is to choose for yourself how you want to live, something we do, as you say, when we leave home as proto adults.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

ShirleyMaclaine said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I want to move back to Spain. This time I would preferably live closer to Malaga City but far enough to live on the edge (country side). Share a house with maybe 3 other people? Depending on the dynamics of the group, it could be either smaller or larger. Sort of a little community. We would grow our own garden and make lots of savings on food plus it would be much healthier.
> 
> Before i go more into details, I would like to know if anyone in here have a similar "dream" -let us join forces;-)


Sure have had such a dream but as mine involves sharing the property with 3 Swedish nurses it's probably not suitable to recount it here


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

You could open a separate thread on the subject.


----------

